# Eclipse / Compiler umstellen



## Kaladial (5. Sep 2007)

hi

ich weis das das hier net wirklich rien passt aber viellicht wisst ihr trotzdem rat: 

also ich hab nen kleines c programm geschrieben, was auf ne mysql db zugreift, auf dem pc geht das auch ganz gut ... nur muss ich das ganze auf nem blackfin micro-controller (ner kamara) laufen lassen... ich hab versucht nen makefile zu schrieben aber das will net so ganz (ahja kamara läuft unter uclinux also einem linux ohne virtueller speicherverwaltung) ... naja und da ich bei meinem makefile nicht so richtig weiter komm hab ich mir gedacht ich benutz eclipse dafür ... problem hierbei: ich darf ja nicht den normalen linux gcc compiler nehmen sondern muss einen blackfin compiler nehmen ... also muss ich irgendwie den compiler umstellen ... und da kommt ihr ins spiel  

also meine frage: wie kann ich unter eclipse einen compiler verändern ?

hat da jemand ne anleitung oder kann es mir erklären?

thx Kaladial


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2007)

*verschieb*
In einem C Forum wärst du übrigens besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Kaladial (5. Sep 2007)

hmmm naja is ja kein eigentlich c problem sondern ein problem mit der umgebung ...


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2007)

Ja, aber ich würde vermuten das sich unter den C Entwicklern mehr Leute finden die CDT Benutzen als unter den Java Entwicklern  :wink: 
Schau mal in die Hilfe, da findest du sicher was.


----------



## Kaladial (5. Sep 2007)

hab nur noch kein vernünftiges c forum gefunden


----------



## merlin2 (5. Sep 2007)

Hast du auch gesucht?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Sep 2007)

Kaladial hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab nur noch kein vernünftiges c forum gefunden


Wie wäre es hiermit?

http://www.c-plusplus.de/forum/


----------



## Kaladial (5. Sep 2007)

hi klar hab ich gesucht und auch diverse gefunden aber die antwortzeiten in den foren (wenn überhaupt geantwortet wird) naja sind nich so dolle


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2007)

Es gibt auch wesentlich größere Foren als dieses wo du unter Umständen noch besser Antwortzeiten erhälst.
Bei den meisten davon wirst du allerdings ähnlich offtopic sein wie hier  :wink:


----------

